# Cat of the Week *Entries*



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

_Contest Is Open To All Members 
Contest Will Run For 1 Week 
1 Picture Submitted Per Contestant 
Up To 10 Entries Accepted 
Picture Must Be In Original State 

Once 10 Entries Are Received, Or The 1 Week Is Up, Members Will Vote On The Cat/Picture They Like Best That Week. Then, Whichever Cat Wins, The Winning Cat's Owner Will Get To Start The Next Contest. The Winning Picture Will Be Added To The "Contest Winners" Thread and A Short Bio Will Be Added With The Cat's Picture. 

Have Fun!_

Above are the rules.  The contest will end April 28, 2007. Today won't be counted. Enter away!


----------



## perucat (Jul 31, 2005)

He is living in hong kong somewhere. almost 30 cats living around there.
Somebody will say he/they are homeless cats.but in fact, a family(Women and her daugther) takeing care all of them(she sad she did the same thing in the past 20years,OMG.). They feed them everydays and if they sick, she will bring them to hospital. Very lucky :lol: !


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is buddy, something happened to my 1st post, it vanished


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're right - it was there 5 minutes ago! 8O


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

That toy didn´t vote for Attila :mrgreen: Just kidding


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

kapatrik said:


> That toy didn´t vote for Attila :mrgreen: Just kidding


Atilla has entered yayy  Well I know who I will be voting for


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Four enteries tomorrow!  Awesome!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

:heart


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

heres shadow my 10 wk old kitten


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't you know I am wash and wear?!

^.".^


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Pixelle


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Janice said:


>


"Is THAT what you mean by 'the birds and the bees?!?!'"


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's Twinkie & Sugar sitting together closely and watching me & Thomas clean :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Only one more entry needed!


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Sheamus at 2 months old


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww, so cute!  Great entries everybody! Wow, this contest didn't even go for a whole week and we have 10 entries. Time for the voting thread.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'll lock this since entries are closed.


----------

